# Portrait Lights



## koleks (Sep 8, 2016)

Playing with lights. Is cropping to get the frame you like okay? Comments will be very much appreciated.






Sony A6000 / 24mm / f2.2 / 1/200s / ISO1000


----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2016)

An unusual portrait composition to be sure, but I quite like it!  Nicely done.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 8, 2016)

Crop it whichever way fits.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2016)

My thoughts on this for family photos is that if you're cropping to print then you'd want to stick to a traditional size and leave some extra for the frame.  Custom framing is expensive.  If it's just for display on the web then do what works best for you artistically.   I like this a lot and would probably be looking to hang it somewhere or use it somehow.  It would make a very cute non traditional Christmas card.  Of course if that is not your only child then you probably can't use it for that...


----------



## koleks (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm actually thinking about it but like you said, I have to have other compositions for the rest of my 3 children before doing that - I have 4 kids .

Advise taken. Really appreciate it - thanks!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 8, 2016)

Consider having a rim/hair light to add some separation of the subject from the background.  Lots of negative space in the shot.


----------



## koleks (Sep 8, 2016)

kundalini said:


> Consider having a rim/hair light to add some separation of the subject from the background.  Lots of negative space in the shot.


Noted on this. Thanks!


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 8, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> My thoughts on this for family photos is that if you're cropping to print then you'd want to stick to a traditional size and leave some extra for the frame.  Custom framing is expensive.  If it's just for display on the web then do what works best for you artistically.   I like this a lot and would probably be looking to hang it somewhere or use it somehow.  It would make a very cute non traditional Christmas card.  Of course if that is not your only child then you probably can't use it for that...


There's no need to have custom framing for non traditional compositions, just use a matte in the frame.  Just make sure the image is placed within a traditional format (using borders) before sending for print, otherwise they'll just stretch the image to fit a standard paper size.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2016)

Scatterbrained said:


> There's no need to have custom framing for non traditional compositions, just use a matte in the frame.  Just make sure the image is placed within a traditional format (using borders) before sending for print, otherwise they'll just stretch the image to fit a standard paper size.



Do you cut your own matte to fit?  Is that easy to do?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 8, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > There's no need to have custom framing for non traditional compositions, just use a matte in the frame.  Just make sure the image is placed within a traditional format (using borders) before sending for print, otherwise they'll just stretch the image to fit a standard paper size.
> ...


If you have a matte cutter it's not hard.  When I was in Va I just took them around the corner to Michael's and had the kids in the frame department do it.   Now that I'm in the middle of nowhere I'll probably have to buy my own matte cutter.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2016)

A good mat cutter is essential. There are cheaper ones but results are varied at skill level. Always keeping sharp blades goes a long way.

This one is decent, cuts standard mat
https://www.amazon.com/Logan-Compact-Classic-Mat-Cutter/dp/B004J1B0BO/?tag=homematcutters-20

This one is better, cleaner, easier, cuts vinyl mat. I own one, well my son never brought it back... yet...
https://www.amazon.com/Logan-Elite-450-1-Artist-Cutter/dp/B004V8YA5S/?tag=homematcutters-20


----------



## Designer (Sep 9, 2016)

koleks said:


> Playing with lights. Is cropping to get the frame you like okay? Comments will be very much appreciated.


Cropping to get the frame you like is very nearly imperative!  You can make custom frames, mat to fit an existing frame, or print "borderless" and mount on foamcore or print slightly oversize and "wrap" the photo on a thicker board.  Or hire it done.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice shot, altho it seems that color would be equally as nice a choice.

A shot like this that leans on symmetry for much of its impact should be carefully leveled for most impact.
His eyes are at different heights and that would be much more obvious on a print.
This shot is off about this much.


----------



## koleks (Sep 10, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> Nice shot, altho it seems that color would be equally as nice a choice.
> 
> A shot like this that leans on symmetry for much of its impact should be carefully leveled for most impact.
> His eyes are at different heights and that would be much more obvious on a print.
> ...



Thanks for the advise. These are very helpful indeed!


----------

